

Docker's 404 error page - petrosagg
https://get.docker.io/404

======
gkoberger
Small nitpick, but _this_ is the Docker 404 page:
[http://www.docker.io/asdf](http://www.docker.io/asdf)

The one you found is the 404 page for their script download.

------
jpetazzo
I assume entire responsibility for this; and the associated confusion which
ensues when doing e.g. "curl get.docker.io/blah | sh" :)

------
tuananh
What's so special about this?

------
chris_wot
And?

~~~
singular
Container analogy, is a bit of fun and is a nice alternative to a plain page -
does everything on hacker news have to be super-serious?

